# Cheese Pizza Fatty (Q-View)



## bigtrain74 (Aug 1, 2009)

So I have been stuck all week on what to put in this fatty... I just gave up and did a simple cheese pizza fatty. I have it in the GOSM now with some pecan wood chips. 

Rolled out my sweet sausage:


Weaved my bacon:


Added pizza sauce and mozzerella cheese:


Rolled her up tight and placed her in the center of the weave:



And sealed her tight:


Then I heard something come to the back door, sucker must of been hungry!


It was just Toby... Cute little mutt...


End resule to follow!


----------



## dingle (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice looking fattie Train!! Cute doggie


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanis dingle, he is a handful... He thinks hes a kangaroo... he loves to jump...


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 1, 2009)

nice lookin fattie there,  I think I need to try doing one some day.  

cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2009)

With all the people here tring to out do each other with a bigger, better, greater fattie that has to be about the most simplest fattie I have ever seen. Nice going


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 2, 2009)

Finished fatty... Could'nt cut it and take pics of it before everyone got their hands on it... But it was simple yet delicious!


----------

